# Sanding Ornate Crown Molding



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Have some ornate crown molding (please forgive the blurry image) that I hope (if i get the job) I will need to sand before painting. Is there anything that I can use besides steel wool. I hate using it unless totally necessary, but I know that sand paper will not get into all of the nooks and crannies.

Peter


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Why sand? Its crown moulding.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

If you just want to scuff it up, maybe a soft brass wire brush. Or a scotch bright pad. 
Steel wool can cause problems with latex top coats.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

A quick pass with a sanding sponge if necessary, dust off and paint. I do this if new, otherwise straight to paint.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I would sponge or use steel wool. Sounds like you got lucky and they wanted to paint it vs. staining it. 

Let us know what you ended up doing. Good luck!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

festool sanding block with abranet sanding mesh . makes sanding fun.


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

DO NOT use steel wool, that stuff is a mess and will only create problems. There are many alternates available. I think I have used steel wool once in the last 10 years, it is just not a useful product for most painters anymore.

If it was my job, I would not sand it at all; and if it wasn't dirty or greasy, I probably wouldn't even wash it. I would just get in there and get it done.

Is there something about this trim that requires sanding?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

goldenwest said:


> DO NOT use steel wool, that stuff is a mess and will only create problems. There are many alternates available. I think I have used steel wool once in the last 10 years, it is just not a useful product for most painters anymore.
> 
> If it was my job, I would not sand it at all; and if it wasn't dirty or greasy, I probably wouldn't even wash it. I would just get in there and get it done.
> 
> Is there something about this trim that requires sanding?


Not meant to play devil's advocate but we use steel wool all the time, especially on doors. It contours so perfectly and leaves virtually no scratches, it works wonders for us for weird profiles. I like to use the Mirlon steel wool either ultra fine or super fine. 

I've never had a compatibility issue either and we use almost 100% waterborne products (stains, top coats). 

Just my experience thought.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

When your Customers start calling you back to get rid of the rust that's popping up all over their doors and whatnot,you'll realize Steel Wool aint the best thing to use for sanding.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ever stick a 9volt battery to steel wool? Don't do it inside:no:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

propainterJ said:


> When your Customers start calling you back to get rid of the rust that's popping up all over their doors and whatnot,you'll realize Steel Wool aint the best thing to use for sanding.


My climate is a bit different, but I don't see how rust would form on interior doors?

Moisture from bathrooms? So far we've done lots of houses this way and never had a call back due to rust on wood doors. I guess time will tell, but I highly doubt that it will be an issue.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

It's probably more of an issue with bare wood, when it gets stuck in the grain. Maybe it's not a problem on a previously painted surface, where it doesn't get stuck, and can be vacuumed off completely.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

more_prep said:


> It's probably more of an issue with bare wood, when it gets stuck in the grain. Maybe it's not a problem on a previously painted surface, where it doesn't get stuck, and can be vacuumed off completely.


Yeah I guess I should have clarified how I use it.

We stain, top coat, sand top coat (with paper & steel wool when necessary), then seal again.

We never sand bare wood with steel wool, there's no point, it's too fine to actually do anything worth while. We use it for the dust nibs or just the hard to reach places/profiles (on the top coat only).


----------

